

Wael Ghonim, head of Google Middle East, is missing - techiferous
http://blogs.aljazeera.net/middle-east/2011/01/29/live-blog-301-egypt-protests
From the liveblog: AJE has been contacted by friends of Wael Ghonim, head of Google Middle East, who has been missing since last week. His wife is appealing for any information on his whereabouts. Ghonim was guest speaker at the Al Jazeera Forum for Online Journalism &#38; Freedom of Opinion earlier this month.
======
techiferous
I couldn't link directly to the appropriate section of the live blog which
states:

"AJE has been contacted by friends of Wael Ghonim, head of Google Middle East,
who has been missing since last week. His wife is appealing for any
information on his whereabouts. Ghonim was guest speaker at the Al Jazeera
Forum for Online Journalism & Freedom of Opinion earlier this month."

